# Any personal trainers, Docters nurses etc in the house?



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

If you are a medical professional or a Personal trainer etc and feel you could offer advice in the this area would you let yourself be known. Having specific people who we can trust with there advice I think would bring a better dimension to this section. 

I would hope we could have a 'DaveKG' type person of the health and fitness section.:thumb:


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pt*

hi there i kno quite alot about training and personal training although im not a qualified PT lol
i can help tho

cheers Pardeep Puaar


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well Im a fully Qualified Personnel Trainer / Fitness Instructor but rarely get involved in doing PT or Inductions as ive normally got my hand down the loo or just keeping on top of the kit...... The joys of Gym ownership.

Its a nice idea but we are on a detailing site hence Dave and others advise. If you really want good health and fitness advice then there plenty of Health and fitness forums with some clever people around to help.

A little different would be if someone on here local to me asked for a some advice I would suggest popping in our place and giving them a little one2one.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Worked for 6 years as a clinical psychologist and psychological therapist (Cognitive Behavioural) and then lectured for a few years at university before making a career change but still do the occasional conference and guest lecture/consultancy. More than happy to help


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi
I'm a Personal Trainer, can also help with any weight and nutritional management.

I am more than happy to give an opinion or advice in any exercise field


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Well Im a fully Qualified Personnel Trainer / Fitness Instructor but rarely get involved in doing PT or Inductions as ive normally got my hand down the loo or just keeping on top of the kit...... T*he joys of Gym ownership.*
> 
> Its a nice idea but we are on a detailing site hence Dave and others advise. If you really want good health and fitness advice then there plenty of Health and fitness forums with some clever people around to help.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

How big a gym are you running currently? How are you finding membership/retention with the credit crunch and all


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a Psychiatric Nurse.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

rich-hill said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> How big a gym are you running currently? How are you finding membership/retention with the credit crunch and all


Hi,

The whole Fitness Centre is around 5000ish Sq/f Its split half for the gym and the other half between the Aerobics room and reception.

Well it was our 10th Birthday Jan 09 and had a good number of new members which has continued through the year. We always trying and get the very best deals including me doing 90% of repairs so the Credit crunch has made little if not a positive effect on us.

I mean when moneys tight a pool and towel is nice but not £70 per month nice...... we go from PAYG to full contracts at half that!

Dont get me wronge, moneys always tight, But ive not had to ask the government to bail us out!

You thinking or have started a gym? My advice dont the golden goose has been bleed dry.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

i work at a leisure centre at the moment, where we have a very small gym, just getting a refurb.
I want to focus on PT, of which i have picked up a few clients but it isn't the right gym for it really, wrong target market.

I would love to have my own gym but i wouldnt be able to raise the capital anyway. I would be willing to take over a private gym or be partners in the future at somepoint


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I am a Chartered Physiotherapist currently doing p/t Consultancy work for BUPA in Occupational Health.

BSc Degrees in Physiotherapy and also in Exercise Physiology. MSc Degree in Bioengineering ... can you tell that I liked being a student and didn't really ever want to start work in the real world 

10 years experience working full time in professional sport at both National and International level and about 18 years experience of Private Practice, mainly in the area of self referred acute injury / sports injury and rehabilitation.

If I can pipe up with anything useful I will... but bear in mind that health advice in cyberspace can be dangerous and sometimes there is no substitue for letting someone who knows what they are doing have a poke and prod at you. 
(and it also helps me pay for petrol) :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Renmure said:


> I am a Chartered Physiotherapist currently doing p/t Consultancy work for BUPA in Occupational Health.
> 
> BSc Degrees in Physiotherapy and also in Exercise Physiology. MSc Degree in Bioengineering ... can you tell that I liked being a student and didn't really ever want to start work in the real world
> 
> ...


Of course I would never expect it any other way but it is nice to know who does and doesnt know what they are talking about and this thread gives the people who are likely to give the more informed answers a chance to give a quick overview of why I should be listening to you.:thumb::thumb:


----------

